# Eclipse "im Hintergrund ausführen..." rückgängig machen



## OnDemand (13. Nov 2014)

Hallo, ich habe beim zb Comitten oder updaten den Haken reingemacht, dass diese Aktion im HIntergrund ausgeführt werden soll. 

Kann man das irgendwie wieder rückgängig machen sodass ich das Fenster mit dem Fortschrittbalken sehe?


----------



## VfL_Freak (13. Nov 2014)

Moin,

was genau meinst Du ?
In den "Benutzervorgaben" ?

Dort gäbe es doch die Schaltflächen "Standardwerte wiederherstellen" ...

Gruß
Klaus


----------

